# Buying Xbox One from Ebay.com



## gagankapula (Mar 29, 2016)

Xbox One in India costs 27k~34k.

Its spring sale now and XBO is available in US for ~$300.

I tried Microsoft Store, Amazon.com, ..... but no one is shipping to India.

Then I found this at Ebay.com , 


Its XBO + Halo - The Master Chief Collection @ $319 ~ Rs.21k.

New Microsoft Xbox One Halo The Master Chief Collection Bundle 500 GB Black | eBay


Should I buy it, this guy will be shipping it from *China*.

Any problem in international shipments? 
Apart from the fact that if anything goes wrong, I'll be in a very bad situation to send it back to the shipper.

Any problem with custom department? I've no idea of international shipments.

- - - Updated - - -

This website let me calculate custom duty.

Import duty &amp; taxes calculation result

And from the looks of it, its not worth it.

Total customs value (CIF): INR21323.56	(This is the amount that customs values your import at)
- Duty:	                INR2153.68
- Landing Charges:	INR213.24
- Countervailing Duty:	INR2961.31
- CESS:	                INR153.45
- Additional Countervailing Duty:	                INR1072.21
- CEX (Education & Higher Education CESS):	INR0.00
Total import duty & taxes due:	                INR6553.88	 (This is the amount that needs to be paid to customs.)

- Product, shipping & insurance:	INR21323.56
Total landed cost:	INR27877.44	
This is the total cost of importing, including product, shipping, insurance and import duty & taxes
at exchange rate of 100 INR = 1.5 US


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 29, 2016)

Xbox One is not very expensive in India. Why you want to get into import hassles? Have you tried eBay GEB? It will quote you the price including everything.


----------



## deadnoun (Apr 9, 2016)

Don't import from ebay unless they mark the product as gift. I bought Ipod touch 4G for 2000 and billed customs around 4500. How rude right? Please IMO don't buy from ebay.com. If it's marked as gift it should be valued less than 10000. If they found out that the product was undervalued. Then also we are done. And we can't track once it reaches India. After a month you'll see it on India post tracking. Using the same tracking number. Indian customs are too bad . Please you can even buy refurbished in India if it's available Or else go for ebay Geb.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 9, 2016)

deadnoun said:


> Don't import from ebay unless they mark the product as gift. I bought Ipod touch 4G for 2000 and billed customs around 4500. How rude right? Please IMO don't buy from ebay.com. If it's marked as gift it should be valued less than 10000. If they found out that the product was undervalued. Then also we are done. And we can't track once it reaches India. After a month you'll see it on India post tracking. Using the same tracking number. Indian customs are too bad . Please you can even buy refurbished in India if it's available Or else go for ebay Geb.



Indeed. Also, there is guarantee that the same rate and charges will be applied for a particular product. I had different customs levied for same genre of products each time. Customs department should be renamed to Harassment department.


----------

